# Insoluble fiber supplements- do they exist?



## alongtin (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Heather!I've been shopping for a new fiber supplement (I probably will buy the Acacia), but I've noticed that a couple of fibers, namely Benefiber and FiberChoice (the chewable tablets) DO NOT say "soluble fiber" anywhere on the containers. Does this mean that there's a potential for insoluble fiber in these? Or are all fiber supplements really soluble? Of course, I never want to do more damage than good! In the past, Metamucil powder has been the best for me, but I hate the taste and the fact that you have to chug it!







I appreciate your time! (And while I'm at it, thank you for all you do for us! You have certainly changed my life for the better!)Thanks!Amy


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Amy, and thanks for your kind comments! Just about all of the very mainstream fiber supplements on the market, including Benefiber and Fiberchoice, are soluble fiber. Metamucil, which is psyllium has some insoluble fiber in it. In general, psyllium and inulin (what Fiberchoice is made from) seem to be very likely to cause bloating and gas. Acacia, or Citrucel, Equalactin, or Fibercon will be less likely to do that. Benefiber, which is guar gum, is very tolerable for some folks but causes bloating and gas for others. To some extent, you just have experiment and find what supplement works best for you. There are actually insoluble fiber supplements out there, usually at health food stores. Their labels will usually give a breakdown of their fiber contents.If you're not sure about the dosages to take of the different supplements, check here Soluble Fiber Supplement Info Best,Heather


----------

